# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  Colaboração para livro sobre camarões ornamentais

## Ricardo Calado

Caros membros do Reefforum

Após ter recebido o OK do Juca coloco aqui este Post para solicitar a colaboração de todos aqueles que tiverem fotos de camarões ornamentais marinhos (sobretudo Lysmata e Stenopus).

Actualmente estou a terminar de escrever um livro com o título 
"Marine Ornamental Shrimp - Biology, Aquaculture and Conservation"

Este será publicado em meados de 2008 pela editora inglesa Blackwell.

Quem quiser saber mais sobre este livro pode consultar o link http://www.blackwellpublishing.com/b...5170864&site=1

Necessito de imagens de camarões ornamentais para o mesmo e face à qualidade dos fotógrafos do Reefforum lembrei-me que este podia ser o local ideal para solicitar colaborações. Teria muito gosto se a capa do livro fosse uma foto de um membro deste fórum.

O Reefforum será obviamente reconhecido nos agradecimentos, assim como todos os que colaborarem com fotos. Todos os autores terão o seu nome associado às fotos que fornecerem nos photo credits.

Contudo, poderá ser necessário ceder o copyright das fotos à editora Blackwell para que não exista nenhum conflito de interesses.

Agradeço que todos os interessados me contactem por MP ou email (rjcalado@hotmail.com) e obviamente que são livres de colocarem as suas fotos neste tópico se assim o entenderem.

Cumps

Ricardo Calado

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Só uma questão, de que tamanho queres as fotos?
No que poder ajudar, é só pedir! :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Calado

Viva
Com o máximo de resolução possível, pois à excepção da foto da capa todas as outras terão de ser reduzidas.
Cumps
Ricardo

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Nesse caso consigo imagens com 3,5Mb.
Para onde queres que as envie?
Aqui no forum não dá e por mail... ...tambem acho que não!

----------


## Ricardo Calado

Viva
A minh aconta Hotmail recebe ficheiros pesados (até 10Mb) e a caixa tem 1 Giga.

Desde já agredeço a tua colaboração.

Atenciosamente

Ricardo Calado

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

O que é importante não é o peso dos ficheiros mas sim a sua resolução! Um ficheiro pode ter apenas 1 Mb e estar a 300 dpi´s de resolução o que é excelente. 

Quanto a dimensões, e se me permites Ricardo, acho melhor que todas sejam enviadas com pelo menos 21x21 cm a 300 dpi´s, garantindo assim a sua qualidade.

Abraço,
Diogo

PS - como é óbvio Ricardo, podes contar com fotos minhas (assim que resolver o problema no computador lá de casa).

----------


## Vasco Santos

Olá Ricardo

Por agora deixo aqui uma das minhas fotos mas depois tiro mais, todas aquelas que conseguir arranjar eu ou mando-te por e-mail ou dou ao Rui lá na Biotopo Azul.  :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Calado

Caros Companheiros (como diria o Juca)

Muito obrigado pela vossa participação.

Vou seguir as dicas do Diogo em relação às caracteristicas das fotos, afinal ela sabe do que está a falar (e eu sinceramnte não...)

Mais uma vez agradeço a colaboração de todos e relembro que todos terão os "photo credits" reconhecidos no livro.

Cumps

Ricardo

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Ricardo,

Enviei uma foto por e-mail, quando tiver mais envio! :SbOk3:

----------


## Ricardo Calado

Viva Ricardo

Muito obrigado. Toda a ajuda é mais que bem vinda.

Um abraço

Ricardo Calado

----------


## Ricardo Calado

Viva

A versão final do livro segiu hoje para a editora (Blackwell)

Se tudo correr bem será publicado para o ano que vem (http://www.blackwellpublishing.com/b...=9781405170864)

Gostava aqui de agradecer publicamente a todos aqueles que gentilmente me enviaram fotos para este projecto. Como quem terá a palavra final sobre quais as fotos a publicar será o editor e para não correr riscos de "esquecer" alguem, todos aqueles que enviaram fotos constam na secção dos agradecimentos. As fotos selecionadas terão na su alegenda o nome do seu autor.

Uma palavra especial para o Juca por desde logo ter disponibilizado a utilização do forum para divulgar este pedido.

E se tiverem um camarão estranho no aquário enviem fotos e façam perguntas, foi assim que foi "descoberta" a Lysmata debelius!

A todos mais uma vez muito obrigado.


Ricardo

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva Ricardo
Parabéns  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas: e muito sucesso é o que desejo, se deseja sem dúvida. Se um dia for necessário traduzir para Português, para uma edição em Português ( e não só, outras línguas que eu domine) eu posso fazer ou ajudar a fazer, como quiseres é só dizer.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Ricardo Calado

Caros Amigos

O livro "Marine Ornamental Shrimp - Biology, Aquaculture and Conservation" está já em fase de impressão e brevemente ficará disponível no mercado.

Gostaria de expressar mais uma vez o meu sincero agradecimento a todos os membros do reefforum que directa ou indirectamente colaboraram com este projecto.

Mais informações sobre o livro estão disponíveis em
"http://www.blackwellpublishing.com/book.asp?ref=9781405170864"

Cumps

Ricardo

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Caros Amigos
> 
> O livro "Marine Ornamental Shrimp - Biology, Aquaculture and Conservation" está já em fase de impressão e brevemente ficará disponível no mercado.
> 
> Gostaria de expressar mais uma vez o meu sincero agradecimento a todos os membros do reefforum que directa ou indirectamente colaboraram com este projecto.
> 
> Mais informações sobre o livro estão disponíveis em
> "http://www.blackwellpublishing.com/book.asp?ref=9781405170864"
> 
> ...


 :Olá: Viva Ricardo
Parabéns pela publicação que a todos beneficiará. Quando é que me deixas traduzir para Português... :yb665:  :SbSourire: ...



Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------

